# ***AMUSE LOOK*** tutorial



## poppy z (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi everyone

This is a tut with the Amuse look I did few days ago.
I change one thing: I applied false lashes for a more "dramatic" look.

Here we go:

I use:






palette correctrice T.Leclerc
Studio Fix fluid NC25 (j'ai un échantillon)
Studio fix NC30
Benefit Browzig
Bare canvas paint
Blacktrack f/l
Crystal avalanche 
Black Tied
Coppertone blush
Trace Gold Blush
Fascinating khol
YSL mascara effet faux cils
Stripdown l/L
Dune dorée (agnès b) l/s
few brushes...

1) no makeup. Just a cleaning face( :affraid: )





2)after use of my T.Leclerc concealor with brush194





3) the green color for redness 





4) foundation over it with brush 190









5) I draw my brows with Benefit Browzig









6) Bare Canvas paint (just a little with my finger)









7)powder under the eyes to protect





8) With the brush 252, I apply crystal avalanche e/s all over the lid 









9)with a thin eye liner brush, I make a line of blacktrack in crease









10) I take the 266 for liner. My blacktrack was dry so I put some Fix + in it





11) fascinating e/k on waterline





12) a liner of blacktrack on lower lashline





13) black tied in crease









14) the lashes: eye lash curler + mascara + flase lashes

















15) I apply Studio fix with big brush









16) I apply Coppertone blush with 187 brush








and Trace Gold on apples





17) Stipdown l/l




 Dune Dorée l/s





I forget one thing: MY HAT!


















Et voila
THIS IS THE END, BEAUTIFUL FRIEND!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 20, 2006)

thank you for this great tutorial, i like your style.


----------



## Bianca (Aug 20, 2006)

Very nice!!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 20, 2006)

This is freaking awesome!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 20, 2006)

You look great with false lashes!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 20, 2006)

u did a beautiful job gurly


----------



## poppy z (Aug 20, 2006)

Thx girls. But I'm looking for smaller false lashes. But I don't want natural ones. I have mac ones and my BF doesn't see them. So, I need a medium size...
But for this look, big lashes are cool!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Beautiful! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 20, 2006)

yay! 
I love this!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 20, 2006)

pretty. i love this look


----------



## ceelovejay (Aug 20, 2006)

This is beautiful!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 20, 2006)

beautiful! just beautiful!!!!


----------



## happy*phantom (Aug 20, 2006)

wow, ready for the cabaret! a gr8 tut, honey! btw, you look so cute w/o m/u.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 20, 2006)

The hat just finishes the whole look! Love it. I'll be in Paris in about 2 weeks, can't wait to finally get to a MAC store.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 20, 2006)

wow wow wow! thank you sooo much!

this is truly amazing!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 20, 2006)

that's so cool. I LOVE IT! you did a wonderful job and you made it look so simple too.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 20, 2006)

gorgeous! you're so pretty


----------



## tinagrzela (Aug 20, 2006)

totally amazing!! You reproduced it so well!! You should do every collection, and show us..


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 20, 2006)

wow you look great 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Showtime (Aug 21, 2006)

Go Liza go Liza, luv the swoop.


----------



## M (Aug 21, 2006)

FABULOUS!!! Thanks so much for doing this tutorial


----------



## User34 (Aug 21, 2006)

wow.. great job!
you remind me of debbie gibson with the hat on..


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Aug 21, 2006)

omg your soo cute-sy!!!  great tutorial!!!


----------



## Rockell (Aug 21, 2006)

My favorite tutoral yet!! You are *so* cute, and I love this look on you. You rock that hat!!


----------



## glueme (Aug 21, 2006)

Awesome!!  I loove the lips.


----------



## Lizz (Aug 21, 2006)

that is HOT!


----------



## geishabot (Aug 21, 2006)

gorgeous, I love it!


----------



## AxBella (Aug 21, 2006)

it came out pretty cute =]
the false eyelashes really made the look POP !


----------



## SHARKIA (Aug 21, 2006)

Very Lovely


----------



## xbuttonsx (Aug 21, 2006)

SOOOOO cute! <3


----------



## makeupgal (Aug 21, 2006)

*Awesome!!!!  Love the hat!*

This is great.  Loved your tut!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 21, 2006)

This is super cute friend = )


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 21, 2006)

très assez! vous avez fait un bon travail. (I think that's right?)
=]


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 21, 2006)

oh my GAWD this is AWESOME!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look beautiful!!


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 22, 2006)

You pull of falsies so well!
:O *is full of envy*


----------



## veilchen (Aug 22, 2006)

Gorgeous, this look suits you really well! And what a great tutorial!


----------



## Joke (Aug 22, 2006)

REALLY well done!
thank you for the tut!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 22, 2006)

Superb!!!


----------



## user79 (Aug 22, 2006)

Awesome tut!! It looks perfect with your dark hair and the hat. What brand of lashes are those, btw? Maybe I can find them somewhere in Switzerland...


----------



## Ambi (Aug 22, 2006)

Amazing, thanks for posting, I especially love the finished look with the hat.


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2006)

I just had to look at this again, I love it sooo much! I think it's because you have the PERFECT look physically for this. The big eyes and your dark hair. I just can't get over how much I love this. LOL! You should wear this out sometime, with the hat!!


----------



## poppy z (Aug 23, 2006)

Maybe for a party (with the hat)... but this look is difficult to wear in the street (with the lashes!!!). 

But thx you very much to all of you.


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 23, 2006)

eee, i love this! i am totally bookmarking this! honestly, i think this looks better than the fotd you posted, but that's probably because the lashes look super amazing with this look! this is totally perfect for a cool event!


----------



## Catgut (Aug 24, 2006)

very nice!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love the long lashes... gorgeous!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Aug 25, 2006)

HOT HOT HOT! Now this is why I miss specktra..gorgeous.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Ow ow!


----------



## aziza (Aug 28, 2006)

You have the most amazing eyes in the world. Is there such a thing as "eye augmentation" cuz I desperately need it! Beautiful work...the hat was the perfect touch!


----------



## Wattage (Aug 28, 2006)

Poppy Z... I must say I am very impressed. Your makeup skills have improved greatly over the past 6 months - as well as your photo taking skills!

Well done! Looking forward to more


----------



## capytan (Nov 4, 2006)

This is great! I'm def. going to try this once I get Crystal Avalanche.
What lashes did you use?


----------



## kattpl (Nov 4, 2006)

That was great!! You look great!!!

Thanks
Kath


----------



## little teaser (Nov 4, 2006)

i love that look you pull it off well


----------



## Pinklady77 (Nov 4, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## Lia (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd love to know what brand and number of those lashes too, they're devine.


----------



## poppy z (Nov 5, 2006)

it's a french brand of makeup school called "atelier international de maquillage". 

Thx girls!


----------



## Miss World (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks for the tutorial ^_^ its lovely!


----------



## macface (Nov 22, 2006)

Really Pretty.i Have The Muse Collection Eyeshadows  Can  Any Body  Make  A  Tutorial  On  How  To  Wear  Them.


----------



## bintdaniel (Nov 22, 2006)

comme on se retrouve lol!!!!!!!!
bein je te l'ai déjà dit, je te trouve bien mieux que le mannequin "muse" lol, t'es trop forte!!!!!!!
bises!


----------



## greeen (Nov 23, 2006)

i love how huge your eyes are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



one of the best features on a person is biiiig eyes :-D


----------



## ellesea (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, that is fabulous! I was a little scared when you put the line on your crease but seeing the results, I see why.....WOWWOWWOW. I love it!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 24, 2006)

I know that this tutorial has been on here awhile but it is the first time that I looked at it.  You did such a wonderful job on this!  So creative!  Thank you for posting this!


----------



## koretta (Nov 24, 2006)

Great!!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 27, 2006)

this look is so pretty


----------



## peungnoi (Dec 25, 2006)

Like The Murin Rouge girl. So amazing, i like it


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 25, 2006)

Great tutorial.  You look amazing!  Love the hat!  That look is gorgeous on you!


----------



## tanitabg (Dec 27, 2006)

thank you for the tut . you look great .


----------



## ViVaMac (Dec 27, 2006)

Sublime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et chapeau pour les faux cils ^^


In english : You're look fantastic and great job for false lashes


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 27, 2006)

simply fabulous!!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 28, 2006)

AMAZING,  I'm in lust...*smiles*


----------



## showpuli (Feb 8, 2007)

That's wild! I was scared at first when I saw the eyeliner go in the crease...but then with the lashes and the hat... MWA!!!! Beautiful. Wow.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 8, 2007)

I just can't get over the hat, it's amazing! This is a great tut too, the look just rocks


----------



## joojifish (Feb 25, 2007)

Great, unique look and neat tutorial!  Thanks!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm super late. But I must say this is gorgeous. One of my favorite looks of yours.


----------



## JessieC (Feb 28, 2007)

This looks awesome!!! You did an amazing job!!


----------



## contrabassoon (Mar 1, 2007)

Beautiful!! Maybe try Number 3 lashes?


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 2, 2007)

i love how this tutorial is soo detailed. loveeee it.


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 20, 2007)

beautiful beautiful. i love this look.


----------



## hnich (Mar 21, 2007)

it's so beautifully Liza!

I was actually looking for Cabaret makeup tips a while ago, and this is so much better, esp. those lashes!


----------



## breathless (Mar 23, 2007)

omg! thats cuute!


----------



## MaxxxSaysRoar (Mar 23, 2007)

You remind me of Liza Minelli in Cabaret. 
That's definatly a good thing.


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 23, 2007)

I love your FOTDs, may go get me a white eyeliner pencil...


----------



## Hilly (Mar 23, 2007)

cooooool!


----------



## x_chokeonthis (May 1, 2007)

Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is beautiful. Sure to try it out


----------



## swtginbug (May 3, 2007)

i love this look and it is so nice on u!


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 26, 2007)

U are awesome


----------



## krnangel33 (Dec 26, 2007)

wow that`s an awesome loook ! <3


----------



## bellasera (Dec 29, 2007)

Gorgeous!  Absolutely love it!


----------



## holly_golightly (Dec 31, 2007)

very liza minelli in carabet~


----------



## Niki (Jan 1, 2008)

Great Tutorial


----------



## alexisdeadly (Jan 1, 2008)

I love this look! You, lady, are beautiful!


----------



## Merrybelly (Jan 1, 2008)

This is perfect!


----------



## Sshaythiel (Jan 1, 2008)

gorgeous...must try this...


----------



## Vlada (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Lisa Minelli 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous!


----------



## nekoneko (Jan 8, 2008)

Lovely and unique!!! Cool lines


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 24, 2008)

So Pretty


----------



## mslips (Jan 25, 2008)

great job doing the amuse look!


----------



## tchristi (Jan 27, 2008)

oh my gosh i love love love this look. i am so coping u


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 27, 2008)

Great tut!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 21, 2008)

Super nice tutorial! I love it!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 26, 2008)

wow
this is amazing


----------



## mecholina (Dec 28, 2008)

That is definitely something different and very cool, thanks a lot for the tutorial! _*




*_


----------



## anickia (Jan 6, 2009)

i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 6, 2009)

WOW!! Your such a beauty..post more looks!! <333


----------



## ab5inth7 (Jan 7, 2009)

i totally love this .. 
you look stunning


----------



## user47 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Well done!*

*I love this; it's so beautiful and simple.*


----------



## TIERAsta (Jan 7, 2009)

OMGosh... this is absolutely amazing! I love it! The third to the last picture, where you're looking up with the hat on, should be framed and put up! Love it!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Aug 20, 2009)

Last couple of pics shoud be framed ! You look so pretty!
I have to try this, it's totaly different form what I usually wear


----------



## cimelleh (Aug 24, 2009)

i like it, thanks!


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 31, 2009)

Such a cool look! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you look totally awesome!!!


----------



## SpotlessMind (Sep 1, 2009)

Great tutorial, awesome lashes and that hat is so much fun!


----------



## Shining (Sep 1, 2009)

Stunning.I love the lashes,what a cute look. ; )


----------



## andreaa (Sep 2, 2009)

you look cute without makeup


----------



## Green girl (Sep 13, 2009)

very nice
thank you for the tut


----------



## TokioHotel (Sep 14, 2009)

This tutorial was make in 2006, but it's very beautiful, and original =)


----------



## jolly005 (Sep 17, 2009)

very nice


----------

